# Purchased A 10"logan



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 3, 2016)

So I bought the logan! It didn't come with the original legs or anything and I've been reading that's these lathes used a "peg leg" to hold up the motor, and some of them just used a pipe. On mine it doesn't have the set screw or anything for a pipe and I have a heavy metal saw horse I was going to put it on. So I was going great to fab up a plate off the back to hold it. Now I was wondering if there is any certain height it has to be or can it be level with the machine?


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 3, 2016)

Exact height is not real critical for operation, but getting the top of the drive box parallel to headstock casting's top  front and back edges is desirable. 1) This allows the lid (aka Drive Box Cover) to close with proper alignment. That's mainly a cosmetic issue, but can also affect the adjustment of the plunger adjusting screw that controls the belt tension.
When I restored my 1944-vintage 820, I added adjustable levelers to all five legs. (See my restoration thread in this folder, "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration.") Even if you don't put adjustable levelers on the bed's feet, it's quite nice to have one on the pegleg. (Particularly if you don't have easy access to get to that setscrew securing the pipe, as was my case.) Then you can just use a wrench on the leveler foot to fine tune the height.


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome that sounds like a plan! I like the idea of adjustable feet because I'd like to put it on a table as opposed to using the leg. For space reasons . Thank you!


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Peg leg height is such to put some weight on the belts so they don't slip,build that into your bench conversion


----------

